# [OT] Total size of download contest

## misterjack

angeregt durch cousin und sehr OT  :Very Happy: :

benennt mal euren distfiles-ordner um, und führt ein emerge -pve world aus:

```
Total size of downloads: 2,033,571 kB
```

2 GB  :Twisted Evil:  wer bietet mehr?

----------

## andix

fast.

```
Total size of downloads: 1,717,953 kB
```

----------

## Inte

Nette Idee ihr Junkies.  :Wink: 

```
Total size of downloads: 1,396,351 kB
```

----------

## misterjack

Unser Rootserver kommt mit wenig aus   :Smile: 

```
Total size of downloads: 389,003 kB
```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hmm.. Mein PC:

```
Total size of downloads: 1,262,111 kB
```

Mein kleiner Router/Server:

```
Total size of downloads: 327,572 kB
```

----------

## UncleOwen

$ DISTDIR=/tmp emerge -pve world | grep Total

Total size of downloads: 2,408,620 kB

----------

## Finswimmer

Server: Total size of downloads: 405,646 kB

PC: Total size of downloads: 1,027,917 kB

Wer bietet beim PC weniger?  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## mathes.s

Desktop: 1,315,946 kB

Server: 348,253 kB

Notebook: 1,097,064kb

mfg Mathes

----------

## think4urs11

all-in-1-Server: 397,371 kB

Desktop: 683,383 kB

----------

## kswtch

Total size of downloads: 670,680 kB

----------

## sohalt

Total size of downloads: 570,960 kB

----------

## rukh

Total size of downloads: 1,449,831 kB

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Was habt ihr bloss für Monsterdinger?

Mein kleiner Samba Fileserver inkl. DNS und Subversion Repository kommt damit aus:

```
Total size of downloads: 285,248 kB
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Fauli

Mein VDR:

```
Total size of downloads: 257,572 kB
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## ScytheMan

Naja das magische Gigabyte hab ich schon durchbrochen:

Total size of downloads: 1,137,088 kB

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Was habt ihr bloss für Monsterdinger?
> 
> Mein kleiner Samba Fileserver inkl. DNS und Subversion Repository kommt damit aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hey.. Mein kleiner Server muss halt für so ziemlich ALLES herhalten:

DNS (bind)

Router

NTP

HTTPD (apache)

MySQL

PHP

SSH

rsync

DHCP

Samba

und SETI@home.BOINC läuft auch noch drauf  :Wink: 

Aber das steht auch alles hier

P.S.: Ich nutze auch die normale glibc und ansonsten eben auch die standard-libs...

----------

## platinumviper

```
emerge -pve world|grep Total;emerge -pve world|wc

Total size of downloads: 5,582,681 kB

   1118    9246   76775

```

Vollständig KDE- und QT-frei, sonst wären es ja auch mehr Pakete  :Wink: 

platinumviper

----------

## ugus

Mein Desktop:

Total size of downloads: 617,926 kB

KDE + GNOME darauf   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## manuels

ich komm mit kde auf meine laptop (edit: ich meine desktop) auch nur auf:

Total size of downloads: 686,986 kB

----------

## Fibbs

```
hqws0021 ~ # DISTDIR=/tmp emerge -pve world | grep Total 

Total size of downloads: 2,200,628 kB
```

...für ein Notebook auch nicht verkehrt. Und das ganz ohne KDE.

Fibbs

----------

## tost

```
Total size of downloads: 1,091,161 kB
```

 :Sad: 

Ich dachte es sei deutlich mehr, weil ich dort bisher noch nie was altes gelöscht habe mit irgendwelchen Skripten..

tost

----------

## pir187

Mal schauen... er rechnet fleißig... immer noch...

```
[ /root ]

root@pir187> DISTDIR=/tmp t -pve world | grep Total

Total size of downloads: 1,195,593 kB
```

Und ich dachte wirklich, es kämen 3 GB oder so als Ergebnis raus! Aber so...

Gruß, pir187

----------

## nightmarez

```

Total size of downloads: 1,617,844 kB

```

für ein desktop system mit kde, multimedia-, grafikprogramme und spiele wohl ein guter durchschnitt.

----------

## chrism

Total size of downloads: 397,817 kB

Mein Server.

Chris

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Server: Total size of downloads: 405,646 kB
> 
> PC: Total size of downloads: 1,027,917 kB
> 
> Wer bietet beim PC weniger? 
> ...

 

ich:   :Wink: 

Total size of downloads: 970,390 kB

----------

## dertobi123

Trotz 1037 installierter Pakete aufm Ibook schaffe ich es nicht auf die 2 GB ...  :Sad: 

Total size of downloads: 1,953,653 kB

----------

## floschuh85

Total size of downloads: 1,744,905 kB

----------

## Ampheus

Desktop, wo ständig neue Sachen ausprobiert werden:

Total size of downloads: 2,399,480 kB

Das ganze mit KDE, QT, e17 etc.

----------

## Storm.Xapek.de

Total size of downloads: 2,859,833 kB

Kann das einer schlagen (Ich hab KDE ich glaub aber es liegt an meiner vielzahl von games die ich nur gemerg hab weil mir langweilig war  :Smile: )

----------

## blice

Eigentlich ist dieser Thread wie tomaten mit gurken vergleichen.

Einige haben halt nur nen kleinen server , andre ne unstable-ich-probier-alles kiste , und wieder andre haben alles was an games im portage ist, probiert und vergessen zu lschen ..

so werden die zahlen wohl immer zwischen 300Mb und 4Gb schwanken.

----------

## rc

Meine Tomate ist stärker als deine Gurke.

scnr

Ist nicht gerade die "Sinnlosigkeit" solcher Threads der eigentliche "Sinn"?

Damit dieses Post nicht nur OT ist:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Total size of downloads: 1,600,268 kB
> 
> 

 

Gruss,

rc

----------

## TheBunman

# DISTDIR=/tmp emerge -pve world | grep Total

Total size of downloads: 1,458,730 kB

----------

## Vortex375

Total size of downloads: 2,199,387 kB

----------

## Louisdor

Keine Spiele, kein KDE ... und trotzdem 1,640,970 kB total size of downloads.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Sourcecode

Mein Allround Desktop PC :

Total size of downloads: 2,004,610 kB

----------

## mondauge

Gentoo in ner VMWare mit XFCE (keine KDE, kein GNOME und keine Gimmicks/Spiele/etc):

```
Total size of downloads: 552,838 kB
```

----------

